# The type of vehicle UberX Passengers actually deserve.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

With the low fare that they are paying, they actually probably deserve to sit on the back of a dirt bike or and old beat up Vespa.
The best Uber passengers with a rating above 4.9 with at least 50 trips would deserve something like a 15 year old eco modded Geo Metro. 
http://jalopnik.com/5558345/how-to-get-997-mpg-from-a-geo-metro


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

1980 Chevy Chevette


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick em up in the Weiner Mobile

Joey Baloney style!


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

A Crown Vic with the leo plastic back seat insert-then you can hose it out.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

back seat of this.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do not Image Google BDSM Van.

You have been warned.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

A 1973 Plymouth Fury four door formerly in use as a taxicab........or a 1979 Dodge Aspen four door with similar use history. and both with non-functional air condition.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

That Geo Metro used EOC (Engine Off Coasting) to get that mileage, I ignore any fuel consumption numbers from people who list that as a method, it isn't realistic to use in normal traffic.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

But geo metro is same as Corolla they don't exactly do that


----------

